# edge tool question



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

Sorry for the newbie question, but when using a double sided edge tool (for instance the Dakine Tool with 88* and 90*) - if the 88 is facing upwards are you cutting an 88* angle or the angle that is listed on the side that is face down (90*)? 


Thanks in advance.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

88* if the 88* side is up.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Face down.

Use the single cut side of the file (//) for general edge maintaining and pull only in the direction of the arrow on the file.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

ummm, so which one is it? 2 replies, 2 different answers from what I understand. haha.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

I have that tool.

if you're still skeptical, look at the bottom of the tool

one side will be bigger than the other (out from the mold line)


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> I have that tool.
> 
> if you're still skeptical, look at the bottom of the tool
> 
> one side will be bigger than the other (out from the mold line)


Thanks Legally :thumbsup:


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Hmmm...I thought they were all the same. I have an RC edge tool and the instructions state that the degree cut is per the side of the number :dunno:. My bad if the dakine is different.


----------

